# Suffered loss of son at 19wks and 4 days



## cjsmetzer

I am really need some words of encouragement right now... I feel like I wasn't treated with care when I went into the ER just four days ago. I went in because I was experiencing contractions. I had been timing them for about three hours before I went in. they were 3-5 minutes apart and the pain was getting worse. My husband drove us to the ER and I was taken back to my room where the did the usual blood test and urine test. It took awhile for the ultra sound specialist to come in. once she did I got to see my son's heart beating and he looked very much alive. I asked about the contractions but she said that it doesn't monitor those. she mentioned that since my bladder wasn't full, it was hard to get a good read on the cervix. she informed me that the doctor would be back in with results. he came in while I was in the middle of a contraction (these had progressed to the point where I was nearly yelling in pain) he did not wait for it to be done. he spoke fast and was backing out of the door. before he could walk away from the room I asked about the contractions and he told me they were cramps from the sub chorionic hemorrhage that I was aware of. he said to just take Tylenol. it took me half an hour to get Tylenol from them and when the nurse brought it she was trying to give it to me while I was bent over in pain from another "cramp". They gave me discharge papers and sent me home. on the way there the "cramps" got worse and they would happen one after the other. I felt pressure and the cramps eased up. I began to think maybe it was a kidney stone until I stepped out of my car and felt something come out of me. My son still in the sack just came out.... my husband called 911 and they instructed him to open the sack. His little heart was still beating but it stopped within a minute.... EMS showed up and took me back to the hospital... I shouldn't have ever been released. he should have been born there. Its heartbreaking to be in a situation where you feel you cant do anything to save your child...


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so dreadfully sorry for your loss and how you were treated. I hope your surrounded by people to look after you. Although right now you need to take time for yourself to recover and grieve for your son you must in the future make sure the hospital are held accountable for the dreadful way they have treated you. I lost my daughter at a similar stage but it was in hospital, I honestly cannot imagine having to go through what you did. If you need any one to talk to feel free to message me any time. Hugs xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm so sorry for your loss and how the hospital treated you &#128532; xx


----------



## Ali33

Oh my God, I am so very sorry. The hospital needs to be held accountable for their actions. They should have never let you leave. My heart breaks for you. I am so very sorry..


----------



## Jkelmum

How awful i am so very sorry xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so deeply sorry.. Absolutely horrible and intolerable...Can you follow up with any kind of action? :(


----------



## VickyLou

OMG I am so so sorry for your loss. I can't believe how the hospital treated you. They should of listened to you as you know your body best and they should of monitored you to see if they were real contraction (obviously they were but they should of hooked you up) this is disgusting. If you are in the uk then you should call PALS and talk to them about how you were treated. They can't get away with this, you have lost your beautiful baby boy cause of their incompetence. 
Sending hugs. Xx


----------



## youngmamttc

My heart just breaks for you all. Let yourself have time to grieve. Take as much time as you need and just be with your husband and anyone else who supports you. Not now but when the time is right, maybe weeks or even months from now, make sure the hospital are held responsible for what happened. How terribly the treated you. Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sethsmummy

I am so so sorry that you have lost your sweet little boy <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: I hope you are surrounded by love and support right now <3 

when you have the strength please do not let them get away with how you were treated <3 <3


----------



## darkriver

Gosh I am so sorry for your loss. I would put in a formal complaint. x


----------



## smileyfaces

So, so , so sorry :hugs: devastating :cry: xxz


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am so sorry for the loss of your son and how you were treated :hugs:


----------



## cjsmetzer

Thank you all for your condolences. As of right now my obgyn has filed a complaint with that hospital so it will be brought to their attention. I'm not sure what that entails for that doctor, whether it's a slap on the wrist or if he will be put on some sort of probation or fired. My obgyn works for the same hospital, they are just different locations, so I don't expect any sort of law suit to occur with this report. However, I do feel it is needed. I am suffering with the lack of closure and constant questions in my head; imaging how things could have gone if I did things differently. The main question that kills me is, if the doctor focused on my contractions, would he have been able to stop me from delivering. I wont ever know and it eats at me every day... I wish I could confront him and ask him myself...


----------



## Jlou89

I'm so sorry for your loss and how you were treated. ((Hugs)) xx


----------

